# NetworkManager's Applet [reopened by me... a little addon]

## G. S. Tatch

Hi,

I was compiling NetworkManager's Applet,

Got this error, does anyone know what this means?

```

In file included from ce-page.c:36:

polkit-helpers.h:29:39: error: polkit-gnome/polkit-gnome.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ce-page.c:36:

polkit-helpers.h:36: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'PolKitGnomeAuthCB'

ce-page.c:183: error: expected ')' before '*' token

ce-page.c: In function 'get_secrets_cb':

ce-page.c:226: error: 'try_secrets_again' undeclared (first use in this function)

ce-page.c:226: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

ce-page.c:226: error: for each function it appears in.)

ce-page.c:226: warning: passing argument 4 of 'pk_helper_obtain_auth' from incompatible pointer type

polkit-helpers.h:34: note: expected 'struct GError **' but argument is of type 'struct CEPage *'

ce-page.c:226: error: too many arguments to function 'pk_helper_obtain_auth'

make[4]: *** [nm_connection_editor-ce-page.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/nm_connection_editor-page-wired.Tpo .deps/nm_connection_editor-page-wired.Po

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2/src/connection-editor'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2/src/connection-editor'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3156:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2'

```

It stated that when I need support, I should post the output of... 

For when you don't believe me, see quote!

 *Quote:*   

> If you need support, post the output of....

 

That you don't think I'm a wacko... So here it is

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 Jul 2010 17:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback virmidi"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -msse3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -msse3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-LaIj0CMkMm,guid=65783b738c8f9bb2ddf030de00000044"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --deep --newuse --update --changed-use"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="C"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ "

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET="/tmp/keyring-qj0G4g/socket"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/g.s.tatch/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="C"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/man:/usr/lib/php5/man/"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

ORBIT_SOCKETDIR="/tmp/orbit-g.s.tatch"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/g.s.tatch"

PYTHONDOCS="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.6.5/html/library"

PYTHONDOCS_2_6="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.6.5/html/library"

PYTHONDOCS_3_1="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-3.1.2/html/library"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/breeze:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/4382,unix/breeze:/tmp/.ICE-unix/4382"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_AGENT_PID="4412"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/keyring-qj0G4g/socket.ssh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 autoipd avahi battstat berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dhcpcd directfb doc dri dvd dvdr esd extras faac faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran gcdmaster gdbm gdu gif gimp gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal hald hddtemp i18n iconv intel ipv6 jadetex jpeg jpeg2k jpg laptop libnotify lm_sensors mad mdnsresponder-compat mmx mmxext mnf modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png policykit pppd python readline reflection resolvconf scanner sdl sensord session sharedmem smp sound spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg svga symlink sysfs tcpd theora tiff tk truetype udev-acl unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wifi wifiscanner win32codecs wireless wmf x264 x86 xcomposite xemacs xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback virmidi" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa vga fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="g.s.tatch"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa vga fbdev"

WINDOWID="50331651"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthcTeLpw"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="f44311f602fe6d0e7c0d346400000096-1279801751.803235-1203230230"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

So, seeing I'm a junkie, help me to my fix!

With a whole lot of greetings, that I shall give you, with no further withhelding of such sweet and nice gestures... 

My greetz!

Me!Last edited by G. S. Tatch on Thu Jul 22, 2010 10:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## are_007

hi,

do you have instaled?

BK6234 arunas # eix polkit

[I] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

     Available versions:  (~)0.94 (~)0.95 0.96{tbz2} {debug doc examples}

     Installed versions:  0.96{tbz2}(11:16:27 2010.06.16)(-debug -doc -examples)

     Homepage:            http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

     Description:         PolicyKit policies and configurations for the GNOME desktop

----------

## G. S. Tatch

Hello there fellow noob,

Yes, I did, 

```

g.s.tatch@breeze ~ $ eix polkit

[I] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

     Available versions:  ~0.94 ~0.95 0.96 {debug doc examples}

     Installed versions:  0.96(04:03:56 07/18/10)(-debug -doc -examples)

     Homepage:            http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

     Description:         PolicyKit policies and configurations for the GNOME desktop

[I] sys-auth/polkit

     Available versions:  ~0.96 0.96-r1 ~0.96-r2 {debug doc examples expat +introspection nls pam}

     Installed versions:  0.96-r1(08:36:32 07/23/10)(doc nls pam -debug -examples -expat)

     Homepage:            http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

     Description:         Policy framework for controlling privileges for system-wide services

```

So I guess you were right, it needs it, I didn't know that though... But I checked... and it seemed the title of my reply was wrong... 

Sorry, any other guesses?

"It was I"

Me

----------

## are_007

I'm using ~amd64 on my dell vostro 1310 and don't have any problems with this.

try emerge whitout sandbox:

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nm-applet

or duble check for:

BK6234 arunas # locate polkit-gnome.h

/usr/include/PolicyKit/polkit-gnome/polkit-gnome.h

----------

## G. S. Tatch

Dear readers,

Didn't even set the useflag for sandbox, didn't see that that use flag was available....

Gonna recompile everything....

Greets, 

"The Big Capitolized i..."

I

----------

## G. S. Tatch

From me to all that read this...

I think I forgot to put the useflag "gnome-keyring" to my make.conf, going to recompile now...

Gee....

Had forgotten that that might be important...

Will post when that sorted out the problem!

And offcourse, when not.... I'll skip that.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Moi

----------

## G. S. Tatch

Hello there....

And with the recompiled system, useflag changed with the useflag "gnome-keyring" it became....

```

In file included from ce-page.c:36:

polkit-helpers.h:29:39: error: polkit-gnome/polkit-gnome.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ce-page.c:36:

polkit-helpers.h:36: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'PolKitGnomeAuthCB'

ce-page.c:183: error: expected ')' before '*' token

ce-page.c: In function 'get_secrets_cb':

ce-page.c:226: error: 'try_secrets_again' undeclared (first use in this function)

ce-page.c:226: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

ce-page.c:226: error: for each function it appears in.)

ce-page.c:226: warning: passing argument 4 of 'pk_helper_obtain_auth' from incompatible pointer type

polkit-helpers.h:34: note: expected 'struct GError **' but argument is of type 'struct CEPage *'

ce-page.c:226: error: too many arguments to function 'pk_helper_obtain_auth'

make[4]: *** [nm_connection_editor-ce-page.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/nm_connection_editor-page-wired.Tpo .deps/nm_connection_editor-page-wired.Po

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2/src/connection-editor'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2/src/connection-editor'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3159:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2470:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3159:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2470:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2/work/network-manager-applet-0.7.2'

```

Little further I think, not completely okay, but maybe it needs to recompile something in the World of Gentoo now..

Me....

Will post again!

----------

## G. S. Tatch

Sorry,

Thought it changed...

Changed nothing...

 :Smile: 

----------

## idella4

G. S. Tatch,

your problem is twice cited now.  In your first and most recent posts, you have

```

In file included from ce-page.c:36:

polkit-helpers.h:29:39: error: polkit-gnome/polkit-gnome.h: No such file or directory 

```

You need to acquire the polkit-gnome.h

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 $ sudo emerge -s polkit

Searching...                                                        

[ Results for search key : polkit ]                                 

[ Applications found : 4 ]                                          

*  gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

      Latest version available: 0.96

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 354 kB                      

      Homepage:      http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

      Description:   PolicyKit policies and configurations for the GNOME desktop

      License:       LGPL-2 GPL-2                                               

*  sys-auth/polkit

      Latest version available: 0.96-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,014 kB                    

      Homepage:      http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

      Description:   Policy framework for controlling privileges for system-wide services

      License:       GPL-2                                                               

```

as are_007 suggested, acquire locate and # locate polkit-gnome.h I don't know why it's not there as it should.

An emerge issue ought be placed in portage and programming.

Your task is to acquire the polkit-gnome.h, then if still trouble re-post

----------

## lxg

Um, I don't know if the problem is really the missing polkit-gnome.h. I built and I use nm-applet without any problems, and I also don't have this header file.

(edit: this may be because I use v0.8.)

----------

## G. S. Tatch

Fixed it...

emerge policykit-gnome

Didn't read your replay idella4, I fixed it now...

I checked weither I had installed it

```

g.s.tatch@breeze ~ $ eix polkit

[I] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

     Available versions:  ~0.94 ~0.95 0.96 {debug doc examples}

     Installed versions:  0.96(04:03:56 07/18/10)(-debug -doc -examples)

     Homepage:            http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

     Description:         PolicyKit policies and configurations for the GNOME desktop 

```

And with that I thought I did emerge it right, sorry for not double checking....  :Embarassed: 

It's fixed now.. Sorry...

G. S. Tatch

----------

## idella4

that's good.  

Could you please place [solved] in your initial thread title

----------

## G. S. Tatch

Will do!

----------

## G. S. Tatch

L.S.

Maybe I'm really a noob in this...

Wouldn't i be smart to check the dependency for polkit-gnome for the GTK+ users?

I've done a little research and it seems to be no more trouble then adding "gnome-extra/polkit-gnome" to the DEPEND section...

So in this case, in the RDEPEND section would be added something like:

```

RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.16

   >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74

   >=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.14

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2.20

   >=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.92

   >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.3

   >=gnome-base/libglade-2

   >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20

        >= gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96

   >=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

   >=net-misc/networkmanager-${PV}

   >=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

   >=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7

   || ( >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2 xfce-base/xfce4-panel x11-misc/trayer )

   net-misc/mobile-broadband-provider-info

   bluetooth? ( >=net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-2.27.6 )"

```

Right?

I mean, don't pin me on this like they did with Jesus, but still, I think that this is a smartypants idea that even the under sea critter, who's name I forgot could've posted himself with his squarish pants....

Otherwise it could be in the DEPEND section, depends on the wants, wishes and wills of the programmer's maintaining NetworkManager's Applet..

```

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   dev-util/pkgconfig

        gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

   >=dev-util/intltool-0.35"

```

Maybe it's good and someone want's to post it to the right place...

M "Bob's holding a sponge!" E

----------

